# Ft. Peck Walleye pic



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

Here is a pic of a 13 pounder taken through the ice at Fort Peck. I know nothing else except the fisherman was from Wyo. This pic was emailed to me.








Nemont


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Wow!! With all the time I've spent on Sak. in the winter, I'm about due for a hog like that!!! 
Hows the ice on Peck now??


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

The ice is okay but there is so much snow that it is tough to fish. There will be some more access on the West side of the lake if this wind keeps up  
Nemont


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Nemont,The first walleye we hooked out of Peck was 28 1/2".After that we didnt hook any more big ones .Is there any access left at the hell creek campground?Its been a few years since I have been out there.Has the road to hell creek been improved at all?I remember it was pretty trecherous after it rained!


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

Mallard,
The road still sucks when it rains. They will have to extend the ramp this spring in order to launch boats. Did you get the link to the webcam at Hell Creek I sent to you? You can look at what it looks like rigth now. 
There are a few big ones being caught. More big northerns then eyes. 
Nemont

here is the link again if you are interested:
http://www.walleyesunlimited.com/webcam ... ekcam.html


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

A web cam at the boat ramp!!!! Thats cool as h*ll!! 
My luck I would be sittin" at work watching my buddies unload their boat all summer!! :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

The lake has gone waaay done since I was there.The last year I fished there the concrete ramp was still usable.Do you guys get into the saugers much out there?I caught a 5 1/2 lb sauger on the first trip using leadcore and a reefruner


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

i fish sakakawea a lot in the summer, and the water levels have been hurting the fish population. Over the course of the past few years they have even been letting water out to flow into the missouri. For fish like northerns who depend on laying their eggs on submerced tree stumps and vegitation, this water level can become a big problem in years to come.


----------

